# baby mice not making it.



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right place to ask this so feel free to move it.
I just was wondering what is the latest age a baby mouse could pass away? Is it if it gets past weaning age then its healthy
and fine and no chance of not making it after this age? Or is it still possible? And if so for what reason? Would it have something to do with bad parenting? or is it more likely to be health isssue? :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They can die at any time. I had a buck who lived with his brothers they were all 4 wks when I split them from mum and where doing great then suddenly he went down hill for no apparent reason, he died after about 3 days, none of the others went that way and grew up into bruiser mice! I had a baby doe who at just 3 wks was running around and was so freindly she too suddenly went down hill for no apparent reason, she died about 3 day later also. Both these babies were growing at the same rate as the others then stopped and that was it down hill from there  both mice were from differant litter six months apart.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

oh okay so its normal  only I was getting worried as a mouse I was planning on getting the lady told me this morning that it sadly passed away and he was just over 4 weeks, but the others are doing fine. I just thought maybe it wasn't something that was ususal.  
I had named him too. should probably stop doing that as its uncertain. So even at 5 weeks can it still just happen? even if they aren't runts or anything.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

When or is there an age where you can just say 'okay they're going to be fine' for definate?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You can never guarantee a mouse will live what ever age the majority do live but some are more prone to things unfortunatly


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

never can for definate, but it helps if the breeder knows it's lines through generations.... mostly when a mouse dies prematurely it's from genetics through breeding... but mice live fast and die young generally and it's not uncommon. the best thing to do when buying a mouse from a breeder is to ask about the histroy of the mouse, if you are going to the breeders place you might ask to see the parents if you wanted... and generally get a feel for the breeders ethos, and also health check the mouse yourself...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As a breeder you instantly know if a mouse is healthy and strong or a bit weedy and unwell. This does come with experience but it's worth trying to learn the difference on the basics before you choose any pet mouse. Don't take a seller's word for it, give the animal a thorough look over yourself and don't be a sucker for the tiny one in the litter! Signs of an animal not to choose would include a thin tail, tail where you can see the bones, greyish colour to the skin when it should be pink, any signs of ill health such as sticky eyes, laboured breathing etc. By picking the strongest mouse you will reduce the chances of anything going wrong in future.


----------

